# Will start a regular/safe withdraw from retirement funds. Which account first?



## curioso (Nov 22, 2018)

So, Im sort of "retired" (for lack of a better word) and decided to quit working and will live off dividends and regular withdraws from my nest egg. We do own property in Canada (rentals) but currently live in Europe, with fairly low monthly expenses and a paid off property.
Investment portfolio is over 1M and I will likely start with a 3% withdraw rate, but with the investments scattered across 2 TFSA, 2 RRSP and 2 cash accounts, I wonder if I should start from 1 account specifically or not, and why do it that way.

Let's say out of 1M, about 600k is in registered accounts, and 400k in unregistered accounts. Also let's assume this amount is divided equally between 2 people, married, no kids. Portfolio is made of VGRO, XGRO, VBAL and VDY, by the way.

Any suggestions? 

TIA


----------

